# المسلمون.....هل سيغفر لهم؟



## itach (18 فبراير 2010)

دعا المسيح لمن صلبوه بالمغفرة حينما طلب من الرب ان يغفر لهم فهم لا يعلموا ما يفعلوا وبالطبع غفر لهم.
المسلمون, لم يصلبوا الرب ولم يقتلوه.......هل سيغفر لهم؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2010)

سلام و نعمه

المسلمون موقفهم غير اليهود خالص 

اليهود صلبوا المسيح اي اجرموا ضده و غفر لهم اي تنازل عن عقابه ضدهم و ليس معني ذلك انهم لم يحاسبوا

المسلمون قسمين

قسم لم يعلم عن المسيح يسوع ولا رسالته اصلا او عرفها غلط خالص و دول ربنا هيدينهم بحسب اعمالهم كسائر الامم و عامه هم عند الموت منتظرون في الظلمه الخارجيه

و قسم سمع و عند و رفض المسيح

ماذا تتوقع له في رايك سوي الظلمه الخارجيه و صرير الاسنان و عدم دخول الملكوت لانهم اتباع الدين الوهمي و النبي الكذاب

سلام


----------



## itach (18 فبراير 2010)

لكن المسيح دعا الرب قائلا :"اغفر لهم" ولم يقل انا اتنازل
هل نفسر الآية على انها تنازل؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2010)

انت لن تفهم و تفسر علي كيفك 

العقاب الفوري باليهود لم يحل اي ان مثلا لم تفتح عليهم نار من السماء و كدا و لكن هل هم داخلي الملكوت مثلا؟؟


----------



## itach (18 فبراير 2010)

هل استجاب الآب لابنه حينما قال:"اغفر لهم"؟


----------



## I_Allah (18 فبراير 2010)

> المسلمون قسمين
> 
> قسم لم يعلم عن المسيح يسوع ولا رسالته اصلا او عرفها غلط خالص و دول ربنا هيدينهم بحسب اعمالهم كسائر الامم و عامه هم عند الموت منتظرون في الظلمه الخارجيه
> 
> ...


 
هذا الكلام لا يمس للاسلام بصلة من أخبرك بهذا 





> و قسم سمع و عند و رفض المسيح


من يرفض المسيح المولود من مريم العذراء المرسل من الله لبنى اسرائيل  فهو كافر بالاسلام 
أرجوا الأتتكلم عن الإسلام بغير علم فواضح أنك صفر فى الإسلام (أو أنك تريد أن تخدع المسيحين بهذا الإفتراء عن الإسلام)


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 فبراير 2010)

اهلا بك
انظر إلى كلمات ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح على عود الصليب وتأمل بنفسك لتعرف الإجابة على سؤالك
قال السيد المسيح"يا ابتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون"
أولا: فى تلك اللحظة كان المسيح يقدم فداءه للبشرية كلها ليرفع عنا آثامنا ويغسل بدمه خطايانا وبما ان العدل الإلهى يتحقق بموته فله الحق ان يطلب من الآب بشفاعة دمه الكفارى ان يغفر لهم،ولكن هذا الغفران يتوقف على شىء مهم جدا وهو الإيمان بيسوع المسيح ولذلك نرى المسيح فى عدة مواقف يقول بأنه الضمانة الوحيدة لدخول ملكوت السموات:
من آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا
أنا هو الطريق
طوبى لمن لا يعثر فىَ
الحجر الذى رفضه البناؤون صار رأس الزاوية
كل من يقبل إلىَ فلا أخرجه خارجا
ويقول يوحنا البشير فى إنجيله"اما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطان ان يصيروا اولاد الله"
وللتوضيح اعطى لك مثال:
سفراء الدول الأوروبية لهم الحق فى إعطاء تأشيرات للأجانب لدخول أراضيهم وهى سلطة مطلقة فى يد السفير ولكن لا تكفى سلطة السفير فى ذاتها فى دخولك هذة الدولة بل يجب عليك أن تذهب أنت بنفسك لتطلبها من هذا السفير،ودخولك إليه وطلبك التأشيرة هو إعتراف ضمنى بسلطته المطلقة فى إعطائك هذة التأشيرة،كذلك المسيح يملك السلطة المطلقة فى دخولك ملكوت السموات ولكن يجب ان تعترف به سيد وإلها لحياتك كى تنعم بهذة الهبة المجانية.

وإذا راجعت مقولة السيد المسيح على الصليب وهى محور سؤالك تجد ان المسيح غفر لهم "فعل" محدد وهو قيامهم بصلبه ولكن بالطبع لم يغفر لهم عدم إيمانهم به،ودليل على ضرورة الإيمان بيسوع المسيح كإله لضمان دخول ملكوت السموات انظر ما قاله لتلاميذه:
" ومن لا يقبلكم ولا يسمع كلامكم فاخرجوا خارجا من ذلك البيت أو من تلك المدينة وانفضوا غبار أرجلكم. الحق أقول لكم ستكون لأرض سدوم وعمورة يوم الدين حالة اكثر احتمالا مما لتلك المدينة. "
*هناك فرق شاسع بين غفران خطية محددة وبين التمتع بالغفران الكامل*

*سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك*


----------



## I_Allah (18 فبراير 2010)

> قال السيد المسيح"يا ابتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون"


ألم يكن من الأفضل أن يقول  *غفرت* لكم لجهلكم) بدلا من مخاطبه أباه) ما دام هو الله كما تدعون؟


----------



## itach (18 فبراير 2010)

هل اليهود كالمسلمين الآن؟
يحاسبون على كفرهم فقط لا على صلبهم للمسيح؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 فبراير 2010)

itach قال:


> هل اليهود كالمسلمين الآن؟
> يحاسبون على كفرهم فقط لا على صلبهم للمسيح؟


 


انظر عزيزى وتأمل في مشاركتى جيدا ستجد اننى جاوبتك جوابا شافيا ،انا لست من الهواة فعندما اجيب يكون جوابى للسؤال الحالى وما يحويه من إستفهام غير ظاهر


----------



## itach (18 فبراير 2010)

عفوا انا اريد ان اقول كيف يحاسب صالبوا المسيح كما يحاسب غيرهم؟
اريد سببا لا تعليقا


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 فبراير 2010)

i_allah قال:


> ألم يكن من الأفضل أن يقول  *غفرت* لكم لجهلكم) بدلا من مخاطبه أباه) ما دام هو الله كما تدعون؟



هل قرأت الإنجيل مسبقا؟ # ........ #
هل تعلم الشىء اليسير عن يسوع المسيح؟ # ........ #
# ........ #
معلومة صغيرة:المسيح أكثر من مرة قال لأشخاص خاطئين مغفورة لك خطاياك
# ........ #

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## Strident (18 فبراير 2010)

1- إجابة رائعة يا تروث

2- الغفران موجود، و الثمن دفع...لكن هل سيخلص الجميع؟! لا
لماذا؟ و هل الفداء و الغفران ناقص؟! كلا البتة...

الغفران موجود و مجاني لكن ماذا عمن يرفضه؟!

تخيل أنك مديون بتريليون دولار و انت معكش ولا مليم...
جاء إنسان و أراد أن يعطيك شيك بالمبلغ ليوفي عنك...

لكن ماذا إن أنت رفضت أن تأخذه و تسدد به دينك؟!!
الغفران مجاني لكنه مش بالعافية! من يصر على رفضه فالله يحترم حريته في هذا!



itach قال:


> هل اليهود كالمسلمين الآن؟
> يحاسبون على كفرهم فقط لا على صلبهم للمسيح؟



لاحظ أن المسلمين، و كل إنسان عموماً لا يمكن أن تعمم عليهم موقف ما...من لم يسمع بالمسيح يحاسب على أعماله، و على ضميره...و من سمع و عرف و رفض فهذا يدان...يهودي مسلم أو بوذي لا يهم...و حتى المسيحي سيحاسب حسب أعماله...فمن رفض المسيح بأعماله رغم أنه منتسب له، لن ير ملكوت السماوات

مفيش حاجة اسمها "يحاسبون على كفرهم"!


----------



## I_Allah (18 فبراير 2010)

> معلومة صغيرة:المسيح أكثر من مرة قال لأشخاص خاطئين مغفورة لك خطاياك



لماذا لم يقولوها فى هذا الموقف إذن أم أن الموقف أكبر منه

# .................... #


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 فبراير 2010)

itach قال:


> عفوا انا اريد ان اقول كيف يحاسب صالبوا المسيح كما يحاسب غيرهم؟
> اريد سببا لا تعليقا


 اشكرك لأدبك فى الحوار
لو راجعت مشاركتى كما اسلفت لك ستجد ان المسيح غفر واقعة صلبه ولكن لم يغفر عدم إيمانهم.
وبما أنك تطلب سببا لا تعليقا إذن لك منى ما شئت:
الخطايا صغرت او كبرت هى خطية وتعدى ضد قداسة الله
القانون الوضعى يفرق بين العقوبات حسب بشاعة الجرم ولكن الله لا يفرق فى العقوبة حسب نوع الخطية.
ألم تكن واقعة طرد ادم وحواء من الجنة بسبب ثمرة؟؟؟!!!!
فلماذا يغفر الله للزوانى والقتلة ولم يغفر لآكلى الثمرة؟؟؟!!!

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## I_Allah (18 فبراير 2010)

> ألم تكن واقعة طرد ادم وحواء من الجنة بسبب ثمرة؟؟؟!!!!


خطأ ........ الطرد كان بسبب المعصية وليس الثمره


> فلماذا يغفر الله للزوانى والقتلة ولم يغفر لآكلى الثمرة؟؟؟!!!


 
ومن قال لك إنه لم يغفر لإكل الثمرة ..........دليلك؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 فبراير 2010)

> خطأ ........ الطرد كان بسبب المعصية وليس الثمره


ألم تكن المعصية هى أكل الثمرة ؟
هذا كان ردى على العضو itach ردا على ان الخطية مهما عظمت أو صغرت فهى واحدة امام الله



> ومن قال لك إنه لم يغفر لإكل الثمرة ..........دليلك؟



هل تؤمن بأن الله غفر لهم أكل الثمرة؟
هل عقيدتك تنادى بغفران الله لأدم وحواء ورحمته لهم؟
إذن لماذا لم يعودا ثانيةٍ للجنة؟؟؟!!!!

# ........ #


----------



## I_Allah (18 فبراير 2010)

> إذن لماذا لم يعودا ثانيةٍ للجنة؟؟؟!!!!


بكل بساطة لإنهم لم يخلقوا الإ ليعمروا الأرض
(
*الآيات 24-31**:* *"وقال الله لتخرج الأرض ذوات أنفس حية كجنسها بهائم ودبابات ووحوش أرض كأجناسها وكان كذلك. فعمل الله وحوش الأرض كأجناسها والبهائم كأجناسها وجميع دبابات الأرض كأجناسها ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن. وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الأرض وعلى جميع الدبابات التى تدب على الأرض. فخلق الله لإانسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم. وباركهم الله وقال لهم أثمروا وأاكثروا وأاملأوا الأرض وأخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب. وقال الله أنى قدأاعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزراً على وجه كل الأرض وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزراً لكم يكون طعاماً. ولكل حيوان الأرض وكل طير السماء وكل دبابة على الأرض فيها نفس حية أعطيت كل عشب أخضر طعاماً وكان كذلك. ورأى الله كل ما عمله فإذاً هو حسن جداً وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً سادساً** ("*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2010)

و هل لانهم خلقوا لعماره الارض يكونون منفصلين عن الله

نعم خلقول لعماره الارض لان فردوس ادم كان ارضي و ليس محضر الله المسمي بالملكوت

الخطيه فصلت ادم عن حضور الله

هل لو كان ادم في حضور الله مكنش عمرها يعني

كان عمرها برضه بس من غير اثر الخطيه و الخراب و الدمار

ولا لازم يعمرها كان بالخطيه


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 فبراير 2010)

i_allah قال:


> ألم يكن من الأفضل أن يقول  *غفرت* لكم لجهلكم) بدلا من مخاطبه أباه) ما دام هو الله كما تدعون؟


 
لان الآب اشترك في الفداء بتقديم الابن ، فكان يجب ان يشترك ايضا في المغفرة ، ولذلك فكان طلب الابن على الصليب هو اعلان استعداده للمغفرة ، وهو يعلم ان الآب يسمع له كل حين ( يوحنا 11: 42)


----------



## itach (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخوتي وصلتني الصورة كاملة
لكن لدي طلب, رجاء عدم الايذاء بالديانات الاخرى, فلا اليسوع ولا اله المسلمين ولا محمد امر او سمح بذلك.
تستطيعون اثبات خطا دينهم وصحة دينكم(سواء مسيحي او مسلم) بالمنطق والحوار


----------



## soso_alsasa (18 فبراير 2010)

قال المسيح .(يا ابتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون)


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 فبراير 2010)

> ردك كله من اوله لآخره مفهوش كلمة مفيدة وكله كلام وخلاص انا بتكلم بالدلائل مش اسمع كلام القسيس زي ما يقول وخلاص وانا امشي وراه
> واهو في الاخر انبا شنوده يعني ضحك عليكم كلكم ومازالوا كلهم عموما الموضوع لنفسك انا مش هتسفيد اي شيء ان انت أسلمت او مأسلمتش ده مصيرك انت
> 
> حابب تمشي ورا الناس والناس تشدك انت حر حابب تقطع الحبل اللي في رقبتك وتدور علي الحقيقة انت حر


هل هذا رد محترم من انسان عاقل ؟؟؟

احنا استمدينا كل العقيدة من الكتاب المقدس مش من انسان ..
عندك دليل ان احنا الفنا حاجة مش موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس اتكلم .. معندكش يبقى تسكت وتتعلم .. ومتبينش جهلك .. 
تتكلم بالدليل يا أما تسكت وتتعلم من الكبار .. 
تحذير .. التكلم بجهل سيعرضك للحذف ( المنتدى هنا للكبار بس )


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2010)

> فلا اليسوع


 
لو كنت عرفت قدره ما كنت اسميته باليسوع فهو ليس نكره ليعرف

سلام


----------



## fredyyy (19 فبراير 2010)

itach قال:


> دعا المسيح لمن صلبوه بالمغفرة حينما طلب من الرب ان يغفر لهم فهم لا يعلموا ما يفعلوا وبالطبع غفر لهم.
> المسلمون, لم يصلبوا الرب ولم يقتلوه.......*هل سيغفر لهم؟*


 

*النص الكتابي واضح ... دون التعرض لأي مجموعة من الناس*

*فالإيمان بالمسيح المخلِّص الذبيحة الوحيده لنوال الغفران *

يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ *لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ* *كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ* بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 

رومية 1 : 16 
لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَسْتَحِي بِإِنْجِيلِ الْمَسِيحِ لأَنَّهُ قُوَّةُ اللهِ لِلْخَلاَصِ *لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ* لِلْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ لِلْيُونَانِيِّ. 

يوحنا الأولى 5 : 10 
*مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ *اللهِ فَعِنْدَهُ الشَّهَادَةُ فِي نَفْسِهِ. 
مَنْ لاَ يُصَدِّقُ اللهَ فَقَدْ جَعَلَهُ كَاذِباً، لأَنَّهُ* لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ* بِالشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا اللهُ عَنِ ابْنِهِ. 

كولوسي 1 : 14 
الَّذِي *لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ،* *بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا،* 

​


----------



## بياان (19 فبراير 2010)

************
* ...... حرر بواسطة المشرف*


----------



## itach (19 فبراير 2010)

انا اعتذر ان ورد مني اي خطا تجاه اي احد, لكنه لم يكن بالقصد
اعتذر ليسوع واتمنى غفران الرب لي وللجميع


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



itach قال:


> انا اعتذر ان ورد مني اي خطا تجاه اي احد, لكنه لم يكن بالقصد
> اعتذر ليسوع واتمنى غفران الرب لي وللجميع


 
*هل لي بتفسير هذه الجمله شخصي !*

*أما بالنسبة للأعتذار فلا داعي*
*فالرب يسوع قبل خطايانا جميعاً وأحتملنا جميعاً ومات عنا بأرادته*
*أحبنا حتي الموت .... ونحن أولاده ..... ومن ملئه نأخذ ونعطي ... لأننا نعمل ونشهد بما نؤمن به*

*صلاتي لأجلك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## itach (19 فبراير 2010)

حتى ولو غفر الرب لي
.........فلن اكف عن الاستغفار
مع انه غني عن استغفاري
لكن.......ربما يرون كم احبه
مع انهم لن يعدوا ما لا يعد
سيعرفون كم احبه

more than infinity


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



itach قال:


> حتى ولو غفر الرب لي
> .........فلن اكف عن الاستغفار
> مع انه غني عن استغفاري
> لكن.......ربما يرون كم احبه
> ...


*4you*​ 
*أنت محبوب جداً "رساله من الله"*

*أنتبه !!! ولا تنظر لخلفك*

*صلاتي لأجلك

وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## itach (19 فبراير 2010)

تمسكت بالحياة........لاني عرفت ان الله سيحبني مادمت اعبده فيها
فعرفت اني ان امت.........سالاقي الله ربي, حبيبي, فاردت الموت
لكن الله اعلمني, اني ان عبدته, لم اعصه, عشت حياتي بما يرضيه,
 تجهزت للقائه بعد الموت........لن يمتني الا ليعطيني ما اردت
فماذا لو اردت رؤية وجهه العظيم, ومحبة من خالقي الكريم
لتكن رغبتك تشبعك, فما من جائع الا واشبعه الله

سلام ونعمة معكم ....... وشكرا


----------



## alaakamel30 (20 فبراير 2010)

أصلى من أجل ان تجد ضالتك
دمت بخير


----------



## LS460L (23 فبراير 2010)

********************
ممنوع الاسلاميات ..... تم التحرير بواساطي المشرف*


----------



## الملكة هيلانه (28 فبراير 2010)

*# .................................... #*

*ممنوع الإسلاميات في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *

*حرر بواسطة fredyyy*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 مارس 2010)

_لا احد يقدر ان يدخل الملكوت مالم يتمد من الماء والروح_
_كلام السيد المسيح صريح محدش هيدخل الملكوت الا لو كان اعتمد (المعموديه)_
_وثانيا المسيح قال وهو ع الصليب يا ابتاه اغفر لهم ليعلمنا التسامح والتواضع والمغفره _​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 مارس 2010)

المسيح اساسا نزلى واتجسد عشان يشيل عنا خطيه ادام وحوا وبصلب المسيح عندما مات على الصليب غفر خطاياهم نا واحنا بنتعمد لاننا اصلا مولودين بالخطيه فلازم نتعمد لان كده نصبح ميلاد جديد وبدون خطيه


----------



## محبة للحياة (6 مايو 2010)

يعني اللي فهتوا  انوا حنروح على النار!


----------



## محبة للحياة (6 مايو 2010)

ارجو الجواب انا بدي اتعرف على الدين المسيحي وعلى المواضيع التانية يا ريت


----------



## MATTEW (6 مايو 2010)

محبة للحياة قال:


> ارجو الجواب انا بدي اتعرف على الدين المسيحي وعلى المواضيع التانية يا ريت


*
عزيزتي اطرحي اسئلتك في موضوع اخر اتباع للقوانين و كما تعرفين 

منتظر موضوعك 

سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## محبة للحياة (8 مايو 2010)

مرحبا لاخوتي المسيحين
بدي اسال وما حدا رد علي اجابة واضحه 
يعني المسلمين اللي ما عملوا اي اشي غلط وبحبوا كل الناس وما بئذوا اي حدا كمان حيروحوا على النار


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 مايو 2010)

> يعني المسلمين اللي ما عملوا اي اشي غلط وبحبوا كل الناس وما بئذوا اي حدا كمان حيروحوا على النار


بصى يا محبة للحياة .
الاجابة ببساطة .

ان كان هذا المسلم قد وصلته رسالة المسيح فى انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد وانه الذبيح المقدم من اجل العالم كله .
ولكنه لم يؤمن بذلك . فهو اذن لم يسعى ليبحث عن الله .وبهذا فهو اختار البعد عن الله وسيتعرض للموت الابدى ( الجهنم ) .

بصى الوحى الالهى بيقول ايه

16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 
18 اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 
19 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 



اما لو لم يعرف لانه لم تصله الرسالة . فهو اذن سيحاسب على اعماله وعلى ناموس ضميره .

14 لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَهَؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ 



اسمحيلى اقولك . بدل لما تشوفى انتى كده هتدانى او لا . اسعى للبحث عن الله مادمتى فى الحياة. 

ونفذى كلام المسيح الذى قال.
39 فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. 

المقصود بالكتب هى التوراة والاسفار القديمة التى كتبها انبياء الله مسوقين بروح الله.​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 مايو 2010)

محبة للحياة قال:


> *بدي اسال وما حدا رد علي اجابة واضحه *
> 
> *يعني المسلمين اللي ما عملوا اي اشي غلط وبحبوا كل الناس وما بئذوا اي حدا كمان حيروحوا على النار*​


 

*يا اختي بالاضافة الي رد الاخ المبارك ابن الملك*​ 

*مفيش حد غير مسيحي مش بيعمل شئ غلط*​


*فالزواج بأكثر من زوجة هو زنا*
*مقاومة الشر بالشر هو خطية*
*الضلال في حد ذاته خطية*
*اتهام الله بصفات منها المكر و التكبر .. خطية*
*النظرة الشهوانية للمرأة خطية*
*الطلاق الا لعلة الزنا خطية*
*الزواج من مطلقة خطية*
*التقوّل علي الله و نسب كلام اي كتاب غير الكتاب المقدس لله فهو خطية*​


*الخ الخ*​


*كل هذا يعتبره غير المسيحي شئ عادي و ليس خطأ*​


*ان لم تحب عدوك فهذه خطية*
*ان لم تبارك لاعنك فهذه خطية*
*ان لم تعطي من يطلب منك فهذه خطية*
*ان اعطيت ان اعثرت الناس و اوقعتهم في الخطية فهذه خطية*​


*هل تستطيعين و انتي غير مسيحية الالتزام بكل هذه التعاليم؟*​


*يعني بلاش تعتقدي ان في اشخاص كويسين و مش بيعملوا شئ غلط بس غير مسيحيين*
*لأن دا شئ مستحيل الوجود*​


----------



## ريما 14 (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اعزائي المسيحين
انا احببت ان اشارك اذا كان ممكنا.
لقد لفت انتباهي سؤال اخوتي المسيحيين عن مصير الناس في القسم الاسلامي.
حسنا
اريد ان اسالكم سؤال
ما مصير الطفل الذي يموت وهو صغيرا وهو على ديانة اخرى غير المسيحية.
وشكرا لكم يا اعزائي


----------



## tawfik jesus (9 مايو 2010)

أنا سأجيبك ببساطة !

اولا القرار بيد الله ونحن نعلم ان الله عادل !


ببساطة ... الذي يؤمن بيسوع المسيح ويعمل بحسب كلامه فله السماء,
ومن تعرف على المسيح اي الله (المحبة) ولم يؤمن به ولم يعمل بكلامه فله النار,(الذي يعني محاربة المحبة)

ومن لم يتعرف بالمسيح (الذين هم غير المسيحية) اي الذين لم يقدروا على رؤيته نور المسيح اي الحقيقة ولكنهم عملوا بتعاليم المسيح اي المحبة ... فلهم الخلاص بواسطة المسيح ايضا

اما بالنسبة لكِ ...  فأن عرفتي المسيح بحقيقته يجب ان تتبعيه لانه الحق , اي المحبة الكاملة
يجب ان تؤمني بصليبه وخلاصة وفداءئه
فلا يمكن ان ترفضي المحبة الحقيقية محبة الله, 
فرفض محبة الله يعني رفض الله (المسيح) لان الله محبة , ومن يرفض المحبة , محبة الله فهو يرفض الخلاص الذي اعطاه الله لنا مجانا.
القرار بيدك, لان الله خلقنا مخيّرين لا مسيّرين .


----------



## كيرلس2009 (9 مايو 2010)

محبة للحياة قال:


> مرحبا لاخوتي المسيحين
> بدي اسال وما حدا رد علي اجابة واضحه
> يعني المسلمين اللي ما عملوا اي اشي غلط وبحبوا كل الناس وما بئذوا اي حدا كمان حيروحوا على النار


_من الذي قال لك هذا يا اخي العزيز هل تعتقد انكم ملائكة

طيب والاضطهادات ونجع حمادي 

وصلت للموت وعارفين من القاتل ولم يعاقبوا اي شخص بل الغريب انهم خرجوا للحياة من جديد وكانهم  لم يفعلوا اي شيئ 

كل هذا ولم تفعلوا شيئ
 

_​


----------



## tawfik jesus (14 مايو 2010)

qatami26 قال:


> اخي العزيز انا سأجيبك عن سؤالك وطبعا اتوقع ان تشطب اجابتي من المشرفين كالعاده فكل المواضيع التي اشارك بها تقوم الاداره بشطبها ليس لاني اتطاول بالكلام ولاكن لخوفهم من كلامي وضعف حجتهم
> فلنتكلم عن المسيح فانتم امنتم بعيسى واليهود امنو بموسى ونحن المسلمون امنا بموسى وعيسى ومحمد عليهم السلام
> فالحق اقول اننا امنا بهم كلهم ومن منهم على حق فلنا منه نصيب
> وخاتم الانبياء محمد عليه السلام وعيسى نبي الله وموسى نبي الله
> لن اطيل بالشرح لاني اعلم بانه سيشطبون كلامي واذا لم يشطبوه واردتم تكملة الكلام والشرح فطلبو ذلك


 


ههههههههههههههههههه

..... هذا قسم للاجابة من قبل المسيحية وليس من قبل المسلمين !

انتم لا تؤمنون بأن المسيح مخلص !!

ولكن ما يميز المسيحية عن الاديان 

ان الله نزل من السماء ليخلص من يقبلوا المسيح كالمُخِّلص


----------



## nage zeco (17 مايو 2010)

المسيح جاء وصلب لكى يغفر اصلا وهو على الصليب شئ طبيعى انه يبتدى عمله الكفارى اى ان ذنوبنا تنتقل له وهو يحمل حسابها.واول خطيه كانت فى حقه هو شخصيا فبيطلب عنها مغفره ولكن ده امتى عارف امتى 
لما اليهود يعترف بخطيته ساعتها الاب السماوى يغفر
وهو ده الطبيعى توبوا واعترفوا بخطياكم لانه امين وعادل
وحاجه للى عاوز يعرف موقف المسلم .المسيح قال لا احد ياتى الى الاب الا بى... اظن دى واضحه جدا
لابد ان تولد من الماء والروح لتتجدد الطبيعه البشريه التى فسدت بالخطيه


----------



## نوور (19 مايو 2010)

*هذا المنتدى مفتوح لحذف الردود التي تواجهكم وتكشف اكاذيبكم وافترائاتكم*

*لكن الاسلام سيظل عزيز قوي لا يضره ما تفعلون *

*يسظل عزيز قوي*
*سيظل عزيز قوي*
*سيظل عزيز قوي*

*عندما تجدون من يواجهكم ويرد على كل شيء بقوة الدليل والبرهان القاطع تقومون بحذف المشاركة *

*كما فعل من قامو بتحريف الانجيل كلكم تسيرون على نفس المسار الكذب والتضليل والافتراء والتحريف*

*لا يشرفني ابدا المشاركة  في منتداكم *

*لان المسلمون يقومون ب بمواجهتكم وتوضيح ما لا تعرفونه حقا عن الاسلام  تقومون  يحذف المشاركة فكيف تريدون منا الاستمرار*

*وسيظل الاسلام عزيز قوي مهما تفعلون ومهما تفترون هذا لن يغير فينا شيء*


----------



## esambraveheart (19 مايو 2010)

نوور قال:


> *هذا المنتدى مفتوح لحذف الردود التي تواجهكم وتكشف اكاذيبكم وافترائاتكم*
> 
> *لكن الاسلام سيظل عزيز قوي لا يضره ما تفعلون *
> 
> ...


*اختي الفاضله
لماذا كل هذه الثورة .؟؟؟
انت ضيف عندنا.. و يحزننا ان نراك ترحلين غاضبة .
افتحي ما تشائين من موضوعات في قسم الحوار الاسلامي ..و اطرحي ما شئت من شبهات في قسم الرد علي الشبهات و انا شخصيا حاضر لمحاورتك بكل هدوء و ادب و بكل شرح و تفصيل  و بكل دليل و برهان مقنع و ممكن .
اما اذا فضلتي الانسحاب غاضبة هكذا فهذا شانك و اسمحي لي اقول لك " فقط الضعفاء يثورون و يفعلون هكذا".
انتظرك ضيفتنا المسلمة المحترمه.​*


----------



## ريما 14 (19 مايو 2010)

نوور قال:


> *هذا المنتدى مفتوح لحذف الردود التي تواجهكم وتكشف اكاذيبكم وافترائاتكم*
> 
> *لكن الاسلام سيظل عزيز قوي لا يضره ما تفعلون *
> 
> ...



السلام عليكي :

ارجو من اختي نوور  ان يكون لديها رحابة صدر  .

نحن هنا اختي الكريمة لنتحاور ونتبادل الاراء ليس الا .

فهم اخوتنا يا اختي الكريمة .

وعليكي السلام اختي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مايو 2010)

*



كما فعل من قامو بتحريف الانجيل

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الله قادر علي حفظ كتابه و كلامه

سلام*


----------



## Twin (19 مايو 2010)

*أولاً وقبل أي شئ لو تريد الرحيل فمع ألف سلامه لآننا لا نرضي بالتهديد *
*ولا نرتضي بمستوي حوار مثل حوارك الغير لائق الذي يدل علي ضعف .*

*وقبل البدء*
*أحب أن أقول لكي أنه لم يتم حذف أي مشاركه من مشاركاتك هنا الا واحده وهي بسبب تشتيتها للموضوع ولأنك لم تتطلع علي قوانين القسم المثبت بالقسم وهذا كونك لا تعرف النظام ولن تتعود عليه ............*
*أعلم أن كلماتي جارحه ولكن سامحني .... فأنت تطعن في نزاهة الأداره وتطعن في كتابنا المقدس وإيماننا بدون أي وجه حق*
*فأنت لا شئ أنت مجرد شخص لا يري يمينه من شماله تأتي الي هنا لتهددنا وتطعن بإيماننا المقدس وكتابنا *
*الإيمان والكتاب الذي له ألفين عام يتعرض لحروب شرسه ويظل صامداً لأنه من الله ونحن من الله لأننا أبناءه وله وبه نحيا وهو رب الأرباب ومللك الملوك يسوع *
*الذي يبتغي خلاص العالم ككل حتي أنت أيها المجدف لأنك بجهل تعمل وهو بحب يسامح *

*ناتي لمشاركتك ....*​ 


نوور قال:


> *هذا المنتدى مفتوح لحذف الردود التي تواجهكم وتكشف اكاذيبكم وافترائاتكم
> *



*أي أكاذيب تتحدثي عنها ؟؟؟؟؟*​


نوور قال:


> *لكن الاسلام سيظل عزيز قوي لا يضره ما تفعلون *
> 
> *يسظل عزيز قوي*
> *سيظل عزيز قوي*
> ...



*وما شأننا ؟*
*هذا شأنك أنت وحدك*
*فلو قامت الدنيا كلها ضدنا وضد المسيحيه فالمسيحيه حياتي وليس دين فقط سأظل بها ولها*
*وأذكرك أن بعصر الأستشهاد -القرن الثاني والثالث الميلادي- أعتقد أن نصف سكان الأرض ماتوا بسبب أضطهاد الوثنيه*
*وذهبت الوثنيه وبقي المسيحي وحياته*
*وبعدها بقرون أتا ألينا ما تؤمنين به -أما الجزيا أو القتل أو الدخول في ديننا- وأنتهي هذا أيضاً وبقي المسيحي وحياته *
*ونحن مازلنا نحن .............*
*نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح *
*وبكتاب مقدس واحد*
*وبمعموديه واحده وبفداء وخلاص لنا .*​


نوور قال:


> *عندما تجدون من يواجهكم ويرد على كل شيء بقوة الدليل والبرهان القاطع تقومون بحذف المشاركة *
> 
> *كما فعل من قامو بتحريف الانجيل كلكم تسيرون على نفس المسار الكذب والتضليل والافتراء والتحريف
> *



*كذب وتدليس ولا مجال لتصديقه أثبت كلامك بالدليل*
*أتينا بالكتاب الأصلي لتثبت تحريف الحالي وأقنعني*
*وأنا أول واحد سأهتدي *​


نوور قال:


> *لا يشرفني ابدا المشاركة في منتداكم *
> 
> *لان المسلمون يقومون ب بمواجهتكم وتوضيح ما لا تعرفونه حقا عن الاسلام تقومون يحذف المشاركة فكيف تريدون منا الاستمرار*
> 
> ...


*
​​​**ياسيدي عزيز قوي أيمن محمود ده أحنا مالنا بيه*
*في القسم الأسلامي هنا الأخوه يعرضون مالديهم بالأدله أدله أدله وينتظرون الرد *
*هناك أثبت ما تريد ليس هنا فهذا قسم للأسئله والأجوبه المسيحيه فقط .*

*نأتي للدليل ولأثبات الكذب *​


نوور قال:


> *يا اخي هل ستقوم باعداد بحث عند قيام اي احد من المسيحين بدخول الاسلام *​
> 
> *اذا ما قولك في اسلام بابا الفاتيكان على يد صبي صغير ما سح للاحذية*​
> *وفي اسلام قس امريكي*​
> ...


* هذا ما أضحكني بصدق*
*أين دليل أن بابا الفاتيكان فعل هذا ههههههههههه*
*ومن هو هذا ماسح الأحذيه وهل ماسحي الأحذيه في الفاتيكان مسلمين فقط *
*وأين هؤلاء الرهبان والقساوسه أريد أن أعرفهم لآتواصل معهم لأهتدي مثلهم *

*يارب يسوع أرحمنا من قعدات القهاوي والحكاوي بتاعه الساعه 10 ونجوي أبراهيم*

*وقبل أن أنهي*
*أعتذر لو كان كلامي سبب لك ضيق أسف*​


----------



## esambraveheart (19 مايو 2010)

> وفي اسلام شخصيات مشهورة مثل جيرمان جاكسون


*
هل هذا  المقياس العقيم هو المقياس الانسب لصدق العقيده في نظرك؟؟؟
اذن و بنفس مقياسك فعقيدتنا تكون هي الافضل لانه ان كانت تلك النكرة جيرمين جاكسون (مجرد مطربه و عاهرة سابقه) قد اعتنقت الاسلام  فما رايك فان باراك اوباما رئيس الولايات المتحده الامريكية قد ترك الاسلام و اعتنق المسيحية .
الان عرفت لماذا تريدين ترك المنتدي ..لانك ببساطة لا تملكين القدرة علي ان تكوني ندا لنا في حوار جاد​*


----------



## Twin (19 مايو 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *هل هذا المقياس العقيم هو المقياس الانسب لصدق العقيده في نظرك؟؟؟*
> *اذن و بنفس مقياسك فعقيدتنا تكون هي الافضل لانه ان كانت تلك النكرة جيرمين جاكسون (مجرد مطربه و عاهرة سابقه) قد اعتنقت الاسلام فما رايك فان باراك اوباما رئيس الولايات المتحده الامريكية قد ترك الاسلام و اعتنق المسيحية .*
> 
> *الان عرفت لماذا تريدين ترك المنتدي ..لانك ببساطة لا تملكين القدرة علي ان تكوني ندا لنا في حوار جاد*​


* أخي الحبيب نحن ننتظر الدليل والأثبات ولسنا هنا لأجراء مقارنات*
*أنت يا أخي تعرف من أنت وتعرف من هم معنا*
*فالأن نريد أن نعرف من هم كانوا معنا وذهبوا *
*وأنا لا أنتظر ديل بمطرب أو مطربه *
*أنا أريد أثبات موضوع بابا الفاتيكان وموضوع الرهبان والقساوسه بس *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 مايو 2010)

هل انتى تبحثى وراء من يغير دينه لتعرفى من هو الصحيح ؟؟

ام تبحثين عن الله نفسه الذى خلقك بعقل حتى تستخدميه فى ان تصلى له ؟؟؟

فمن هو الاعظم حتى تتبعيه .. 
مجرد بشر يغيرون دينهم .. ام الله نفسه خالق البشر ؟؟

راجعى نفسك . وابدأى فى الدراسة بدل من مشاهدة الفيديوهات المفبركة . فكما تعلمين . 
ان الكذب فى الاسلام محلل فى حالة الحرب. 
و المسلمون هم فى حرب حتى تصبح الارض كلها لاتباع محمد .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 مايو 2010)

نفس الكلام لك يا نور .
ابحث عن الله افضل من السعى وراء اكاذيب البشر .


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 مايو 2010)

*



			اقرأ قصة اسلامه ثم احكم ان قام اي مسلم بتضليله 

ستجد ان سبب اسلامه بسيط جدا ولا يوجد فيه اي تضليل او حتى تخطيط لجعل هذا الشخص يدخل في الاسلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اختي الكريمة خدعوكي فقالوا

من اسلم هو مجرد مدرس في المدارس الايطالية المسيحية
وليس قسا من الاساس
لأن اصلا الكاثوليك ليس لديهم رتبة قس
ثانيا هو ليس البابا ولا مساعد البابا ولم يقل عن نفسه كذلك
فقط الاعلام يستغل سذاجتكم و تصديق اي شئ
و يستغل ان الحديث ليس بالعربية
و يتلاعبون بالترجمة

لأن الفاتيكان لا يقبلون قسا في كنيسة روما لا يجيد الايطالية
لأن كل الصلاه بالايطالية و كل الطقوس بالايطالية في الكنيسة
و هو قال انه لا يجيد الايطالية

كفاكم اختراع للكذب ثم تصديقه

لا يهمني ان كان اسلم البابا ام لم يسلم
كل ما يهمني فقط هو الكذب و التقوّل علي الرجل

الذي هو اصلا شرح قصته علي المصرية و قال انه اسل بسبب فتي يمسح الاحذية
و حكاها في قناه الناس انه اسلم علي يد فتي يبيع الموز

هههههههههههههههههههه
استيقظوا​*


----------



## mohamedaid (20 مايو 2010)

اخوانى المسيحين هل عندكم فى الكتاب المقدس دليل على انا المسلمين سوف يعزبو  ارجو الرد  وما هى الاية التى تدل على ذلك شكرا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 مايو 2010)

mohamedaid قال:


> اخوانى المسيحين هل عندكم فى الكتاب المقدس دليل على انا المسلمين سوف يعزبو  ارجو الرد  وما هى الاية التى تدل على ذلك شكرا





!ابن الملك! قال:


> بصى يا محبة للحياة .
> الاجابة ببساطة .
> 
> ان كان هذا المسلم قد وصلته رسالة المسيح فى انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد وانه الذبيح المقدم من اجل العالم كله .
> ...






fredyyy قال:


> *النص الكتابي واضح ... دون التعرض لأي مجموعة من الناس*
> 
> *فالإيمان بالمسيح المخلِّص الذبيحة الوحيده لنوال الغفران *
> 
> ...


..............


----------



## esambraveheart (20 مايو 2010)

mohamedaid قال:


> اخوانى المسيحين هل عندكم فى الكتاب المقدس دليل على انا المسلمين سوف يعزبو  ارجو الرد  وما هى الاية التى تدل على ذلك شكرا


*
 مت 10:33  ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي في السموات

و انتم انكرتم المسيح ربا و الها و تجاهلتم شريعته و اعلن نبيكم ان الاسلام نسخها و رحتم تحاولون ابطال وصاياه (المسيح) و استبدلتموها بوصايا انسان بشرى  ..و هذا كله كفيل بان يجعل المسيح يرفضكم و ينكركم امام الله الاب ..و معني ان ينكركم المسيح امام الله ابيه هو انكم لن تروا ملكوت السموات ..و ان كنتم لن تروا ملكوت السموات فاين في ظنك يمكن ان تذهبوا ؟؟؟؟
بالتاكيد الي بحيرة النار المتقده حيث البكاء و صرير الاسنان.​*


----------



## ريما 14 (20 مايو 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> مت 10:33  ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي في السموات
> 
> و انتم انكرتم المسيح ربا و الها و تجاهلتم شريعته و اعلن نبيكم ان الاسلام نسخها و رحتم تحاولون ابطال وصاياه (المسيح) و استبدلتموها بوصايا انسان بشرى  ..و هذا كله كفيل بان يجعل المسيح يرفضكم و ينكركم امام الله الاب ..و معني ان ينكركم المسيح امام الله ابيه هو انكم لن تروا ملكوت السموات ..و ان كنتم لن تروا ملكوت السموات فاين في ظنك يمكن ان تذهبوا ؟؟؟؟
> بالتاكيد الي بحيرة النار المتقده حيث البكاء و صرير الاسنان.​*



لكن اسمح لي اخي العزيز :
*
مثلا انا مسلمة , ولكني والحمد لله لم اؤوذي اي بني ادم
او حتى اي كائن اخر في حياتي .

هل سيكون مصيري ايضا النار المتقده حيث البكاء و صرير الاسنان!*


----------



## peter88 (20 مايو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> لكن اسمح لي اخي العزيز :
> *
> مثلا انا مسلمة , ولكني والحمد لله لم اؤوذي اي بني ادم
> او حتى اي كائن اخر في حياتي .
> ...



لو رفضتي وانكرتي دم المسيح الكفاري الذي يطهر من كل اثم....
فانتي حرة
والسيد المسيح هو الديان العادل
هو اللي هيحاسبك بقي....


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 مايو 2010)

*



مثلا انا مسلمة , ولكني والحمد لله لم اؤوذي اي بني ادم
او حتى اي كائن اخر في حياتي .

هل سيكون مصيري ايضا النار المتقده حيث البكاء و صرير الاسنان!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هل انتى عارفة ليه مصير غير المؤمن الهلاك ؟؟

لان اجرة الخطية موت . ومادام كل انسان ( حتى الانبياء ) يخطئون فمصير الكل الموت جسديا وابديا ( جهنم ) بعد الموت الجسدى

ولكن نحن الذين اعترفنا بالكفارة والذبيح العظيم .. قد نلنا المقدرة على محو خطايانا فى دم المسيح .
اما حضرتك وباقى غير المؤمنين بدم الفادى .فمازلتم حاملين لخطاياكم التى تفعلونها كل يوم ومازلتم تحملون عقابها وهى الموت جسديا وابديا .

انتى تحتاجين لمغفرة خطاياكى .. والمغفرة لا تتم الا بالدم ( دم الذبيح ) 
فلتعترفى بدم المسيح او تنكريه .. لكى الحرية ..ثم سينال الانسان نتيجة اختياره

هكذا قال الوحى الالهى .
*يوحنا 3 :19​*​​​وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 
 
كونك لم تعترفى بالنور ( الخلاص المقدم مجانا ) فأنتى مازلتى فى الظلمة .

ولكى تعرفى لماذا الغفران لا يتم بالدم . سوف نرجع قليلا لكلام الله مع اليهود ومع موسى .. ولكن فى موضوع منفصل منعا للتشتيت

سلام الله معك​


----------



## Twin (20 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*​
*الموضوع الأصلي وتمت أجابته بوضوح من وجهات نظر سليمه ولكني أضيف وجهة نظري وإيماني*


*لا أحد يستطيع أن يجزم من هو المؤهل للملكوت أو من هو الذي يستحق النار*
*فنحن كلنا .....*
[q-bible] 
*كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا*. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 
ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 
مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ* أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟* 
وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. *عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. 
أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ*
[/q-bible]
*هذا نحن ضللنا وهذا هو الله العظيم الأبدي فدانا*
*ولكن .....*
[q-bible] 
مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟
[/q-bible]
*هذا هو الخلاص المجاني المعطي من الله لجنس البشر*
*هو أرد أن يفدي البشر صنعه يداه وتمم هذا بالفعل في المسيح يسوع رب الكل وإله الكل فهو قال ....* [q-bible]أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ[/q-bible]
*فالمسيح يسوع أتي ليكون للعالم أجمع خلاص وحياه أفضل .... وقد قال ....*
[q-bible]اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ شَهَادَتَنَا. 
إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟ 
*وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.* 
«*وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ 
لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
*لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 
*اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 
*وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 
لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ. 
وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ». [/q-bible]
*فهو أتي ليفدي ويخلص العالم الذي كان قد هلك بفعل الخطيه وتفسيها في الجنس البشري ككل *
*فهو الذي أتي من السماء لفداء من هم بالأرض وهو مازال بالسماء فهو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد *
*وكل من يؤمن به سيخلص بشرط أن يعمل أعماله *
*لا يكون مؤمن بالأسم فقط .... فهؤلاء ليعرفهم الله فالإينان به نتيجته أعمال يسر بها الله ليتمجد أسمه فينا .....*

*ولكن كل هذا ما قيل من قبل الرب ولك أنت تؤمن به ولك أن ترفض ولكن ليس لك أن تنقض*
*أما كون هؤلاء سيذهبون أو لا فهذا بيد الله وحده وهو أعلم *
*ولكن علي القارئ أن يفهم ولا داعي لتضيع الفرصه *


*تنبيه الرجاء عدم التشتيت والأنسياق خلف أمور لا تجدي *
*أي أحد يريد السؤال فليتفضل بفتح موضوع جديد مع مراعاة قوانين القسم *

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2010)

itach قال:


> دعا المسيح لمن صلبوه بالمغفرة حينما طلب من الرب ان يغفر لهم فهم لا يعلموا ما يفعلوا وبالطبع غفر لهم.
> المسلمون, لم يصلبوا الرب ولم يقتلوه.......هل سيغفر لهم؟




*السيد المسيح طلب لليهود الذين صلبوه مغفرة هذه الخطية فقط
ولم يطلب لهم مغفرة جميع خطاياهم
ولكن السيد المسيح قال أنا هو القيامة والحياة من أمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا
وقال أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة
وقال من أمن وأعتمد خلص
وقال من يحبنى يفعل وصاياى
وقال من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فيا وأنا فيه وأقيمه فى اليوم الأخير
بالطبع لا يغفر للمسلمين لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح ولم يتعمدوا
ولم يفعلوا وصاياة
ولم يتناولوا جسد الرب
ولم يتوبوا عن خطياهم ويؤمنوا به
فلا مغفرة بدون إيمان وتوبة​*
*  الوحى الالهى 

16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 
18 اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 
19 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.
يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 

رومية 1 : 16 
لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَسْتَحِي بِإِنْجِيلِ الْمَسِيحِ لأَنَّهُ قُوَّةُ اللهِ لِلْخَلاَصِ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ لِلْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ لِلْيُونَانِيِّ. 

يوحنا الأولى 5 : 10 
مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ فَعِنْدَهُ الشَّهَادَةُ فِي نَفْسِهِ. 
مَنْ لاَ يُصَدِّقُ اللهَ فَقَدْ جَعَلَهُ كَاذِباً، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا اللهُ عَنِ ابْنِهِ. 

كولوسي 1 : 14 
الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، *


----------



## esambraveheart (20 مايو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> *
> مثلا انا مسلمة ​
> !
> *




*و هذا وحده يكفي لانكار المسيح*
*فانت كمسلمة :*
*تؤمنين بان رسالة المسيح و تجسده وصلبه و موته و قيامته و لا هوته كلها باطله..و هذا انكار لمجد ابن الله الوحيد .*​


> *, ولكني والحمد لله لم اؤوذي اي بني ادم*
> *او حتى اي كائن اخر في حياتي .*​



*هذا اسمه " البر" و ليس الايمان.. و هو وحده غير كاف الان لتبريرك امام الله.*​​​


----------



## نوور (22 مايو 2010)

*يا اختي الكريمة خدعوكي فقالوا

من اسلم هو مجرد مدرس في المدارس الايطالية المسيحية
وليس قسا من الاساس
لأن اصلا الكاثوليك ليس لديهم رتبة قس
ثانيا هو ليس البابا ولا مساعد البابا ولم يقل عن نفسه كذلك
فقط الاعلام يستغل سذاجتكم و تصديق اي شئ
و يستغل ان الحديث ليس بالعربية
و يتلاعبون بالترجمة

لأن الفاتيكان لا يقبلون قسا في كنيسة روما لا يجيد الايطالية
لأن كل الصلاه بالايطالية و كل الطقوس بالايطالية في الكنيسة
و هو قال انه لا يجيد الايطالية

كفاكم اختراع للكذب ثم تصديقه

لا يهمني ان كان اسلم البابا ام لم يسلم
كل ما يهمني فقط هو الكذب و التقوّل علي الرجل

الذي هو اصلا شرح قصته علي المصرية و قال انه اسل بسبب فتي يمسح الاحذية
و حكاها في قناه الناس انه اسلم علي يد فتي يبيع الموز

هههههههههههههههههههه
استيقظوا*

*..................................*

*من أين جئت بهذه المعلومات ..*

*القس هو بريطاني في الفاتيكان ويعمل مدرس لست ديانات في المدارس المسيحية *

*ولماذا لا ينفي عن نفسه انه قس ان لم يكن قسا ..يعني هو قادر أن ينفي .بالاضافة الى ان وسائل الاعلام تناقلت الخبر  القنوات الاخبارية والدينية والعائلية ومنها قناة المحور *

*فما مصلحتهم في الكذب والاستخفاف بعقولنا *

*واذا لم تقتنع بالترجمة قم بترجمتها بنفسك لتسمع ما يقول *

*بالاضافة الى الكثير من العرب المسلمين يجيدون لانجليزية فلسنا بهذا القدر من الجهل *

*هذا هو الرابط للقائه في قناة المحور*

*http://el7l.com/file.php?f=13400*

*او اقوم انا بالترجمة لك ..اذا احببت او تقوم بالمقارنة بين ترجمتي وترجمتك ان احببت*


*هذا القس السابق كان مسيحيا وكان يعرف عن المسيحية واليهودية  لكن لم يكن يعرف شيئا عن الاسلام وبدأ يبحث ويتعرف على مسلمين وانشرح صدره شيئا فشيئا للمسلمين وللاسلام العظيم *

*وسبق أن وضعت ايه من القران الكريم  *

*يقول الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز (( انك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء والله أعلم بالمهتدين ))*

*راجع قصة اسلامه جيدا *


*هذه رابط لاسلام أمبر كارهي المسلمين على البالتوك *

*http://www.****cafe.com/watch/yt-Z_QdB0HFpXo/2_6/*

*وهذا رابط اسلام الداعية يوسف استيس*

*http://www.****cafe.com/watch/1949276/02_10/*

*وهذه قصة اسلام قس مصري ((يتحدث العربية ))*


*http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-8459171062942348709&q=%EF%BF%BD,%D8%B3%EF%BF%BDS%D8%B3**#*

*وهذا رابط لقس يحاول تنصير طفلين مسلمبن فانظر كيف قاموا بالرد عليه*


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DRrT5YeMZc&feature=related*




*انا قادرة على الدخول في حوار جاد لكن ردودري تحذف *

*انا لا انسحب ابدا لكن لا اريد من ردودي ان تحذف لاني ما قمت بمخالفة القوانين*

*انا اتناقش مع الاعضاء هم يقولون ما عندهم وانا اقول ما عندي *

*لم اتعدى على دينكم ابدا *

*تحياتي لكم *
​


----------



## نوور (22 مايو 2010)

*بالاضافة الى ان الكثير من الناس العاديين المسيحين يدخلون الاسلام *

*والحمد لله على هذا الشرف وهذه النعمة *

*واكرر واضع هذه الاية الكريمة من القران الكريم*

*يقول الله تعالى (انك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء والله أعلم بالمهتدين ))*​


----------



## peter88 (22 مايو 2010)

لو تحب تقلب الحوار اسلامي يا نور اقلبهولك....
واقولك الهك *يضل من يشاء*!!!!!!!
خليك انت وغيرك اياً كانوا تعبدوا الاله المضل على مزاجه 
مدام انتوا عاوزين كده...
واحنا نتبع الاله المحب للكل "*الله محبة*"
معطينا الحرية والاختيار لانه هيجازينا في الاخر:
كل واحد علي حسب اعماله
هو الديان العادل...
والقسم مسيحي يناقش المسيحيات....


----------



## نوور (22 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أبدأ


اقلبه اسلامي          

وانا مستعدة


ولا تتحدث عن الله تعالى بهذا الاسلوب لانه هو من خلقك واعطاك القدرة على الكلام

وارجو ان يكون مستوى الحوار راقي  

تحياتي لك
​


----------



## peter88 (22 مايو 2010)

إنجيل يوحنا 3: 16

لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا  أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ  لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ  الأَبَدِيَّةُ.


----------



## نوور (22 مايو 2010)

وكيف تكون الحياة الابدية

والاله نفسه قد مات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واين تكون

كيق اقتنع؟؟لا اقدر ابدا ولا يقدر عقلي ان يحتمل هذا الكلام الغير منطقي ​


----------



## نوور (22 مايو 2010)

اذا اردت ا لنقاش فالافضل ان يكون في القسم الاسلامي

واختر اي موضوع تشاء

واذا اردت سنبدا بحب الله تعالى ورحمته بنا

واقصد بالله 
الله تعالى الذي لا اله سواه ربي وربك ورب عيسى وموسى ومحمد وكل المخلوقات 

وخالق هذا الكون بكل ما فيه من صغيرة وكبيرة 
​


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

نوور قال:


> وكيف تكون الحياة الابدية
> 
> والاله نفسه قد مات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*تعالي يا زميل و اطرح سؤالك في قسم الرد علي الشبهات لكي اجيبك ..لكن من فضلك لا تهذي بكلام باطل حفظته بجهالة و عمي عن شيوخك ثم تجرى و لا تنتظر ردا و كاننا لم نستطع الرد عليك و علي شيوخك.
و يوجد ايضا قسم فرعي من  قسم الرد علي الشبهات  للحوارات الثنائية ان كنت ترغب في حوار ثنائي بدون  تدخل من احد .​*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

نوور قال:


> اذا اردت ا لنقاش فالافضل ان يكون في القسم الاسلامي
> 
> واختر اي موضوع تشاء
> 
> ...



*متابع ...و احب اشوف شطارتك​*


----------



## peter88 (22 مايو 2010)

مين قال ان الاله مات؟؟؟
حاشا اللي بتقوله ده يا اخي!!!!!


----------



## mohamedaid (22 مايو 2010)

بل أنت عقلك فى سلام ونعمة 
من من المسلمين سمع عن المسيح علية السلام ورفضة اذكر مثل واحد
ان ما نرفضة هو هذة الخرافات التى تعتقدونها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

بلاش تطاول علي معتقدات غيرك يا اخ


----------



## peter88 (22 مايو 2010)

mohamedaid قال:


> .......
> ان ما نرفضة هو هذة الخرافات التى تعتقدونها



نحن لا نؤمن بالخرافات يا اخ محمد...!


----------



## dimitrios (22 مايو 2010)

نداء إلى كل الإخوة المسلمين
إعملو معروف لما بتسجلو بالمنتدى إقرؤا قليلاً قبل ما تكتبوا تعليقاتكم
سلام و محبة


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

mohamedaid قال:


> بل أنت عقلك فى سلام ونعمة
> من من المسلمين سمع عن المسيح علية السلام ورفضة اذكر مثل واحد
> ان ما نرفضة هو هذة الخرافات التى تعتقدونها


*ما رايك لو حاورتني في المسيحيات و الاسلاميات سواء لنرى من منا حقا يؤمن بالخرافات ؟؟؟
هيا ..اريد ان ارى شجاعتك ايها المغوار​*


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2010)

*نشكر ربنا الي هذا الحد*
*لا أحد يعرف النظام لا أحد يعرف معني أحترام قوانين القسم والمنتدي*

*يغلق*​


----------

